# tipplers



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
These birds friend Mohammed al-Tamimi 
of Saudi Arabia-Riyadh 







Thank you ........​


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very pretty birds. Your bird in the 3rd picture almost looks like s/he's taking a bow.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Awesome birds, thanks for taking the time to share these pictures
with us.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful birds and beautiful writing. I just love the way you guys write over there. Beautiful caligraphy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful looking birds, and well trained for an audience too.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

Trees Gray-Garye-feralpigeon-Charis-flitsnowzoom

   
Thank you, my brothers​


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting the pictures of these beautiful pigeons. The 3rd picture is my favorite. The pigeon is so regal-looking.


----------

